# I finally got one!



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 1, 2015)

I finally got an original whizzer dual exhaust manifold (thanks for the lead 39zep) and I made the holes in the fenders for the fender bling before getting ready for paint.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 3, 2015)

Does anyone know of anybody that has dual pipes they might sell. I know oldwhizzer said he had a set but I haven't heard from him maybe his pm box is full? Thanks for any leads!


----------

